# Employer asking passport and certificate copy before offer letter



## cyberfreak (May 16, 2016)

Dear All,
I have offered an employement in a BPO comppany in UAE as IT support. But they are asking passport and certificates copy firstly then only they can make and send offer letter. Will it be a problem if i send documents before seeing the offer letter. Can they apply for visa before i see the offer letter? Because i have to think and join as there is employemnt ban in UAE if not terminated by mutual agreement....please help


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

You should be fine, visas cost money so there's nothing for them to gain applying for residency etc before you agree to any terms - in theory they could complete security check/labour approval but that would be helpful to you I think to know it's approved before making any plans.

In any case labour approval would be needed before applying for labour permit or residency, for the labour permit they would require your signature or fingerprint on the approval letter. .


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

Any employer who doesn't ask for these documents as part of due diligence prior to hiring will soon be out of business. The level of job application fraud here is astounding - people claim to be whatever it takes to get the job without knowing the first thing about what they may actually have to do.

Absolutely routine and our company does this basic vetting for everyone from the office boy up to Director level.


----------

